# Cyclone Coasters CWC Ride June 3rd



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yup! We're flooding the streets of Long Beach with Cleveland Welding bikes again after a short hiatus! Some of the finest Roadmaster Supremes, Bent tanks, 4-Gills, Double bars, Flat tanks & Bug Eyes in the hobby will be back on the road & on display this year. Post up pics of your bikes and projects. You have a lil over a month to get them going, so get on it!!! See you there!

@CWCMAN
@39zep
@slick
@island schwinn
@lulu
@tripple3


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Be sure to contact @tripple3 to place an order for your official CWC Ride shirts!


----------



## slick (Apr 24, 2018)

I think we should spread the theme rides out more. Once a month theme rides will get monotonous. And it's the month after the swap. I think quarterly is a better idea. Leads to more anticipation having to wait a few months for another theme ride. Just my .02.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

slick said:


> I think we should spread the theme rides out more. Once a month theme rides will get monotonous. And it's the month after the swap. I think quarterly is a better idea. Leads to more anticipation having to wait a few months for another theme ride. Just my .02.



This was per Frank(@cyclonecoaster.com ). If he wants to reschedule, fine by me.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Be sure to contact @tripple3 to place an order for your official CWC Ride shirts!



Thanks Mike for Rolling the Ball. 
CWC is Awesome.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2018)

Bump this.
I have shirts in L and XL and a few M size
Teal Blue, and Med blue, Black XL,
CWC Ride June 3rd,
My bikes ready.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2018)

We still on for next month's CWC ride? Or has it been rescheduled?


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I propose JUNE 3rd for the CWC ride .... - So JUNE 3rd sound good ?? thanks .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank






fordmike65 said:


> Yup! We're flooding the streets of Long Beach with Cleveland Welding bikes again after a short hiatus! Some of the finest Roadmaster Supremes, Bent tanks, 4-Gills, Double bars, Flat tanks & Bug Eyes in the hobby will be back on the road & on display this year. Post up pics of your bikes and projects. You have a lil over a month to get them going, so get on it!!! See you there!
> 
> @CWCMAN
> @39zep
> ...






fordmike65 said:


> We still on for next month's CWC ride? Or has it been rescheduled?



I have been hearing about it.
Cleveland fans are out riding their bikes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> We still on for next month's CWC ride? Or has it been rescheduled?




*Mike - YES - we are still on for the CWC ride for June 3rd 2018 - I have decided to dub these themed rides "the CYCLONE COASTER ride share program"  - So in the future threads look for  "CYCLONE COASTER ride share" in the titles

These "CYCLONE COASTER ride share" dates are hosted directly through me >>> CYCLONE COASTER <<< every year @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides the first Sunday of the month - RAIN or SHINE*

*>>>  FEBRUARY <<<  Bring a Lady or ride a Lady - Ladies bicycle ride in honor of the Ladies & Valentines Day 
>>> JULY <<< the SHELBY INVASION ride - Bring out your favorite Shelby Bicycle

>>> PLUS <<< 
the 4th of July parade in the City of Lake Forest & the Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade in December 

CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEETS 

>>> Held TWICE A YEAR from 7am - 10am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar parking lot <<< BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on the first Sunday of EVERY May & November
the swapmeet is FOLLOWED BY the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride that starts from Portfolio Coffeehouse ( where the CC ride normally starts from ) a half an hour later @ 11am on the swapmeet days*


*It is tough to schedule rides out for a just few times a year as we all know there are always other things that come up as any ride approaches - I tried to look at a schedule - if you will - of a theme for every other month & for every third month - but there is always something already set in place that seems to make what we are currently doing make more sense than trying to set the CYCLONE COASTER ride share program up any other way 

AGAIN the big idea behind the themed rides is to ride & share IF you have one - IF YOU DON'T - then simply ride your favorite bicycle - You don't have to make every themed bicycle ride on the themed brand or make of bicycle - just come out & enjoy the day with the CYCLONE COASTER family @ the CC Sunday rides as we have always done for a great ride with great vintage bicycles along the beach with friends - 

AGAIN - Please keep in mind that everyone is NOT expected to ride that brand or make of bicycle & are welcome to ride any bicycle the decide is the one to ride that day - The idea is to just have fun with the "CYCLONE COASTER ride share program" 

RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *


----------



## Jarod24 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2018)

Hey @Jarod24 Are you going to ride to Long Beach with Hippie Mike and I ??
I will be bringing CWC shirts in my Paperboy Bag on my Heavy Duty Western Flyer.
Let's Ride!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Hey @Jarod24 Are you going to ride to Long Beach with Hippie Mike and I ??
> I will be bringing CWC shirts in my Paperboy Bag on my Heavy Duty Western Flyer.
> Let's Ride!
> View attachment 813296 View attachment 813298 View attachment 813303





@tripple3 hey buddy, I'll be meeting up in long beach and riding. Coming from san Diego in the AM. One of these times I'll make the ride from Huntington with ya! See ya next Sunday!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! We're flooding the streets of Long Beach with Cleveland Welding bikes again after a short hiatus! Some of the finest Roadmaster Supremes, Bent tanks, 4-Gills, Double bars, Flat tanks & Bug Eyes in the hobby will be back on the road & on display this year. Post up pics of your bikes and projects. You have a lil over a month to get them going, so get on it!!! See you there!
> 
> @CWCMAN
> @39zep
> ...



Bump it for Sunday.... June 3rd 
Cleveland Welding Company Roadmasters, Western Flyers, Hawthornes, Fleetwings, Speed Kings, Packards, Cadillacs, etc, etc,
Bring 'em out; Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Today we ride!
Please see me at Portfolio Coffee House before we pedal away.
I would really like to sell the last shirts so I don't carry them back home.
Thank you!
discounts for multiple quantity while supply lasts.


 

 
Green WAS popular; Sold out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2018)

Getting up early for this ride! See you there


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2018)

No pictures from today’s ride yet? Sorry, I couldn’t find a picture with one of them Michigan bikes to post.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2018)

Michigan!
This was Ohio country today.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Cleveland, Ohio to be exact!
But we're still rooting for the Golden State Warriors. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2018)

I was there with my shirts in the paperboy bags.
40 miles round-trip.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2018)

Great turnout today of those beautiful CWC's! Everything from a HD paperboy bike to top of the line RMS's!!! See you next year!


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2018)

Broke out the beater Hawthorne All American (CWC) for another fun CC ride


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2018)

Well now I want a Roadmaster Supreme in addition to a 37 Firestone Fleetwood. What is happening to me? I’m so confused.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's a few I took


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Jarod24 said:


> Here's a few I took
> 
> View attachment 819225
> 
> ...





That is bad azz to see three original Bug Eyes! Maybe when I become independently wealthy and don't have to work I can bring my bikes out for the theme rides! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think that most of the folks out there, realized the significance of that.
I thought it was cool that they were each a different color combination.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm not sure what happened to Jeff with the black & orange bike, but John and I set up a shot with a little better backdrop.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2018)

This one has a unique perspective of the three original paint, "Bug Eye's"


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This one has a unique perspective of the three original paint, "Bug Eye's"View attachment 819681



That black and orange one is sick looking!


----------



## 39zep (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry we missed the photo opportunity,
My wife and I were following a group of riders who made a wrong turn into a dark tunnel. Fortunately, we were able to utilize our headlights, tail lights and horns to guide people to safety. Never know when something like that can come in handy.





 




cyclingday said:


> View attachment 819649 I'm not sure what happened to Jeff with the black & orange bike, but John and I set up a shot with a little better backdrop.


----------

